

Buy your own video startup - drm237
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150191948403&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:US:1123

======
tlrobinson
My laptop, being 4.5 years old, turns out to be a pretty good benchmark of all
these Flash based video sites. The good ones aren't choppy, the bad ones are
unbearably choppy.

This is one of the bad ones...

------
ambiversive
"100% organic traffic!"

Does the FDA or USDA certify internet traffic as organic?

------
sbraford
If they get what they're asking ($25k), then based on those traffic figures,
I've got a few sites worth $50k+!

Something tells me they'll have to settle for a bit less.

------
whacked_new
Looking through the screenshots, I thought the page with graphs and charts was
pretty nicely done... then I realized it was ga...

------
marcus
I am still amazed by the fact that ebay has become a legitimate sale avenue
for entire startups/businesses.

Now that is brand/name recognition.

